# UK-MMA Updated.. now like UK-M!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

If anyone interested, I've updated the UK-MMA forum so that it follows the same style as UK-M, albeit it in fiery orange!

http://www.uk-mma.co.uk

I figured it makes sense to have them looking similar so that there is consistency for users who frequent both boards.

If anyone wasn't aware, UK-MMA is the Mixed Martial Arts sister site to UK-Muscle.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Lorian said:


> If anyone interested, I've updated the UK-MMA forum so that it follows the same style as UK-M, albeit it in fiery orange!
> 
> http://www.uk-mma.co.uk
> 
> ...


so your calling all uk-mma members girls, tut tut lorian


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

lol


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

lorian, i'll defo check it out, cheers dude! :thumb:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice one lorian


----------



## Slaine (Aug 4, 2005)

Any ideas where I can get some MMA shorts customised??? Cheers


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Why didn't you just add a MMA section in this forum? It's a type of training


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fat said:


> Why didn't you just add a MMA section in this forum? It's a type of training


The MMA site has existed for a few years now and also, when a poll was created, members preferred to keep the two seperate.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Katy said:


> The MMA site has existed for a few years now and also, when a poll was created, members preferred to keep the two seperate.


Fair enough, I guess I will have to sign up then


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Slaine said:


> Any ideas where I can get some MMA shorts customised??? Cheers


customised how ? isnt theere enough options alread in the market place ? Valet tudo shorts - board shorts to thai shorts , bad boy to tap out , even hunter fightwear .. what could you possibly want that isnt already available


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> customised how ? isnt theere enough options alread in the market place ? Valet tudo shorts - board shorts to thai shorts , bad boy to tap out , even hunter fightwear .. what could you possibly want that isnt already available


just started diet this morn bro. again thanks alot. will be in touch 2moz with options on how and when we could meet up?

but i would like to get some shorts with my name on....any idea where bro?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> just started diet this morn bro. again thanks alot. will be in touch 2moz with options on how and *when we could meet up?*
> 
> but i would like to get some shorts with my name on....any idea where bro?


'why do birds suddenly appear, every time you are near'

only kidding, you cutting for a fight fella


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

barsnack said:


> 'why do birds suddenly appear, every time you are near'
> 
> only kidding, you cutting for a fight fella


lol thats a classic song , luckily most of us are old enough to know it



barrettmma said:


> but i would like to get some shorts with my name on....any idea where bro?


hahahahaha , just change your name to Bad Boy.

Did you notice the kid in the new TUF 14 show who has a bad boy logo tattoo on his ribs.. //Facepalm//


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

We're working to improve this forum and as requested by members, it now has a 'boxing' section, in case anyone's interested:

http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/boxing/

And the homepage structure has been organised a little better.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This a really old thread. UK-MMA was merged with UK-M last week.

Closing to avoid confusion.


----------

